# Do you like partying?



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I personally don't because of low confidence. I also have a poor self image of myself while partying.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, I like partying.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Even with low confidence, I love partying. It eliminates my boredom.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I like to party at home.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Anybody up for a sexy party?


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I just noticed the second option is pretty much the same as the last option. SMH at me.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

The fifth option - "If only I had parties I was invited to."


But I lean towards the fourth, even though I can still enjoy them (and sometimes not get SA at them).


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

No, and I know that even if I didn't have SA I still wouldn't like to party. Nothing about it interests me. I can think of a million other things I'd rather be doing.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

No. I dont like being around drunk people.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i was at a party for Halloween, and the smell of beer and other alcohols made me feeling sick. i usually try not to go unless there is someone i know there, to ease the experience. otherwise, if left unattended, i get lonely and start to undress the women in my mind from the corner of the room.

so i usually just don't go.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I like partying if I'm with at least 2 friends I'm totally comfortable around. 
Havent been to a good party in a long time due to lack of good friends....


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I like to party with my close friends. I used to party a lot. Not so much anymore.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Never been to one. They never really happened around me and/or I was never invited. Not sure. 
Either way, don't think I'd go. Not for me.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have been to a lot of parties. West coast parties are the best.

I went to a giant party in September that had more people at it than a small city.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Not really. I feel so left out cause of it. I just feel like I can't relate that much.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to party a lot but haven't in years because of anxiety. After all the people that i know who are alcoholics i don't enjoy being around drunk people anymore so even if the SA went away I probably wouldn't go.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

you guys must have a very, verrry mild form of S.A lol.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Small gettogethers of just 4-5 friends are fun, but big parties just aren't.
Absolutely hate them ^^;
While just sitting at home can be lonely, never are you confronted more with your loneliness and other people's happiness and the ease with which others socialise than at a party.
And drinking only makes those feelings so much worse.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm drawn towards dark corners at parties, even at family get togethers i'm desperately looking for something to distract myself with, whether I be playing the games on my phone for hours on end or staring at the blades of grass in the garden. Last family party, my brother and I left the building and just walked around talking about anything and everything. 

The party before that I practically become catatonic, just sat there in a corner, still, totally unresponsive to people, scared the c**p out of my mum. Hadn't experianced anything like it before in my life and wouldn't like to again.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

It depends on the party SOOOO MUCH! What style does it have? What types of people are there? Are they the ones that like to drink a lot of alcohol or just some fruit juice and berry smoothies? Are they loud people or do they like the occasion to be civilized and more or less organized? Is the party about snacking, drinking and talking or will there be other activities?

Unfortunately, as much as I know about parties, they usually involve eating Springles, drinking soda/alcohol, messing up the place and making a lot of noise. No thank to that.


----------



## rnotlee (Oct 10, 2011)

I had to overlook a house party once. My parents were on a church retreat, and my brother invited a few people over. Soon enough, hordes of people came since news broke out that we had an open pad. Once someone brought a pack of beer in, the party got out of control. My brother passed out from all the alcohol so I had to control the noise level by myself, since we lived in an apartment. My SA was horrible btw, but luckily a friend of my brother told me he'll back me up if I needed anything. There were about 40-60 people in our apartment by now, which is only about 1000 sq.ft. Hardly anyone was able to move. My room was turned into a hookah lounge, and I had nowhere else to escape. Eventually I went with one of my brother's friends to the clubhouse located downstairs. That house party was a nightmare. I played pool there with a few other guys until I noticed a cop car pulling up to the apartment complex. There was no one else but me who had to cover for everyone, since I was the only resident there, and my brother was passed out. They were two female cops, but that didn't make me feel any more confident. I barely answered their questions (had to make up a story on the spot). I stuttered so much I thought I was gonna go crazy. Basically I told them that we were the only ones there (the ten people in the clubhouse), and they actually let us go. They did look at each other though, as if they didn't buy it. After they left, I got back upstairs and basically told everybody to shut up since I didn't want to have to explain the situation to the cops again. One guy turned around and told me to shut the hell up myself. Then some guy told him that I was the owner of the house, and that guy started apologizing to me nonstop. Eventually, everybody but my brother's friends left, and we had to clean up the entire house and somehow cover up the patch of carpet that got burned because of the hookah. Yup, that's basically the only party experience I've had ever. Was definitely hell with my SA, and if it hadn't been for all the guys who helped back me up, I would've just bailed and slept outside on a street bench or something.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Occasionally but I tend to have a long recharge time till I'm in the mood to attend another one.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been to kid's birthday parties. That's about it. They're not too bad, free food, candy, and cake. 

But I have never been to a party that are typical for people my age.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

No, I have to have a specific reason to be hanging out with someone/a group of people (i.e. doing an activity). I don't like just standing around, drinking and "seeing what happens." Even without SA, I still don't think I would like to party, I'd rather just do some activity with someone...idk...putt-putt golf, anything but "party."


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

for the most part no


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Nah, not really.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

No. Even without SA I still wouldn't like them. 
I just don't have that much spark in me to enjoy them for too long.


----------

